# Chemical??



## Ginaw1401 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had FET of 2 embryos 8 days ago. One was fully hatched, the other was hatching. 
3dp5dt transfer I got a positive hpt. I had a beta done at 6dp5dt and it was 13. 
I did a test last night and it was much lighter. My beta today at 8dp5dt was 6.
Is this a chemical? Is there any hope that 1 implanted early then failed to grow, and 1 implanted late?
I'm devastated!


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi Gina, I see you haven't had any replies to your post - was just wondering how you were getting on? Keeping fingers crossed that everything turned out ok for you


----------

